# Craft Beer Crusaders - Ch 31 - April 30



## carniebrew (4/4/13)

If you can handle the fauxhawk, might be worth a look:


----------



## DU99 (4/4/13)

looks interesting have to set the recorder for that


----------



## Bribie G (4/4/13)

I'm glad checked shirts are back, will have to drag out my collection from the 2000s


----------



## punkin (6/4/13)

Is that a free to air channel?


----------



## DU99 (6/4/13)

Channel 31 community television..and its free to air


----------



## punkin (6/4/13)

Thanks, you can tell i'm not much of a tv guy.

Bugger, google says capital cities only. Didn't think i'd noticed a community TV station...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Channel_31_(Australia)


----------



## carniebrew (7/4/13)

I believe it's channel 44 on digital TV, but dunno if that works in regional areas...


----------



## warra48 (7/4/13)

carniebrew said:


> I believe it's channel 44 on digital TV, but dunno if that works in regional areas...


Not up where I live.

Used to get it back in the days when we still lived in Sydney.


----------



## Mattress (7/4/13)

punkin said:


> Bugger, google says capital cities only.


Apparently not in THE capital city though. :huh:


----------



## Bribie G (7/4/13)

The old "Channel 31" was, and in its digital form is only for capital cities. We regional people get other, compensating benefits such as local news and giant puppets telling our kids to go to bed at 7 o'clock. And amazing tractor and cattle-drench deals.


----------



## carniebrew (7/4/13)

You get Julia Gillard telling your kids to go to bed?


----------



## jaypes (7/4/13)

obviously have not got their website up and running yet - seems to be .com

http://craftbeercrusaders.com/


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (21/4/13)

Hey guys Mark from "Craft Beer Crusaders" here. Thanks for the kind words about our fauxhawks & shirts  we do our best to keep up with the latest fads 

with regards to the website we understand the link is currently not working & are working on rectifying the issue

for the moment you can follow the action at www.facebook.com/craftbeercrusaders & i can assure that within the next 48 hours the website will be up & working.

the show for those who are not within local Melbourne & Geelong areas & are unable to view it we have an app in the making where you will be able to purchase each episode to view the night it airs for 0.99c per episode.

cheers & we hope you enjoy the show

Regards Mark


----------



## djar007 (22/4/13)

Awesome, thanks Mark and cant wait to watch the series.Looks great


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (23/4/13)

Hey guys i have an update for you on the show. if you are unable to watch the show on tuesday night it will be available online on the ch31 website for streaming purposes to view after it has aired on ch 31.

Also the website is now working


----------



## lukiferj (23/4/13)

Looking forward to this. Cheers guys.


----------



## DU99 (23/4/13)

Thanks for the extra info,looking forward to seeing the program


----------



## carpedaym (30/4/13)

Just a bump to note that this* airs tonight*. 

Strap down; it's going to be a low-budget ride...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/4/13)

Looks like it's ch31 in Melbourne only fellas. In Brisbane we have a show called "wide open throttle" in that time slot...


----------



## tricache (30/4/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Looks like it's ch31 in Melbourne only fellas. In Brisbane we have a show called "wide open throttle" in that time slot...


I just saw that too :huh: hopefully there will be a place to watch it online


----------



## DU99 (30/4/13)

Read post #13/15 about other ways to view


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/4/13)

beauty. missed that 2nd one, cheers.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (30/4/13)

carpedaym said:


> Just a bump to note that this* airs tonight*.
> 
> Strap down; it's going to be a low-budget ride...


For those wanting to watch our show it Airs tonight on Ch31 (44 Digital) at 9PM & online afterwards. not sure when the web version goes live i would assume straight after the show.

As for our show being a low budget ride, just want to clarify it's a NO BUDGET ride  so sit back & enjoy having a laugh at our expense.

Don't expect it to be brilliant as yet but hoping that if this season works we will get funding & the quality will then improve.

Enjoy it for what it is. Two blokes having fun with craft beer & taking it to the greater community


----------



## punkin (30/4/13)

The whole channel looks like it's full of stuff i'd watch. Unfortunately in the Great Wilds Of Tamorth NSW the channel doesn't air.

Who do i write to about trying to get a repeater here from the newcastle channel or something 

Local Memeber Windsor?

Channel 31 themselves?


I don't know where to start.


----------



## citizensnips (30/4/13)

punkin said:


> The whole channel looks like it's full of stuff i'd watch. Unfortunately in the Great Wilds Of Tamorth NSW the channel doesn't air.
> 
> Who do i write to about trying to get a repeater here from the newcastle channel or something
> 
> ...



Didn't he just say it's going to be on the internet? No need to go to that effort


----------



## tricache (30/4/13)

For people outside of the area 

http://www.youtube.com/channel31melbourne

I suspect it will be on here afterwards


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (30/4/13)

Afternoon everyone just under 6 hours to go before our show airs. i've spoken to Channel31 about the online option & am awaiting a response which will hopefully contain a link for those of you outside the Airing range.

I will be sure to post it here for those who need it as soon as it comes to hand


----------



## bum (30/4/13)

Good luck, CBC.

Pepper your angus.


----------



## punkin (30/4/13)

> The whole channel looks like it's full of stuff i'd watch. Unfortunately in the Great Wilds Of Tamworth NSW the channel doesn't air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eddy22 said:


> Didn't he just say it's going to be on the internet? No need to go to that effort



Did you even read the post you quoted?

I want to watch the channel as well as the show. -_-


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (30/4/13)

Hey guys Channel 31 have informed me that the online viewing option will be available no later than COB thursday. Keep an eye out for it online. I will upload the link page once it goes live,


Cheers Mark


----------



## lukiferj (30/4/13)

Thanks Mark. Sounds good.


----------



## tricache (1/5/13)

So did anyone see it last night?


----------



## Edak (1/5/13)

Yeah I watched it. It was a bit hit and miss for me.

They visited Black Heart Brewer, 2-Brothers and True South (If I remember correctly because they were more interested in the food at True South than the beer)

The Black Heart interview was in my opinion a bit poor and the comments during the tasting were along the lines of "It's hoppy" so not very informative. The brewer wanted to talk about the malt backbone but was seemingly shunned.

On a positive note, the 2-brothers brewery tour they went on would have been informative to those who didn't know about homebrew but the guys wanted to taste and act afool rather than allow the viewer to learn. 

Overall though it was watchable and I did sit for the whole show. I will watch again when they go to Mornington next week, I go there nearly every week and love their IPA's and Sorachi Kolsch.


----------



## doon (1/5/13)

Yeah I thought it was pretty average. Would of loved to of heard more about the actual brewery setup at black heart as its in the guys shed. 

Will watch again hopefully its a little more informative next week


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (1/5/13)

Morning guys

Thanks for watching the show. Just wanted to let you know we do get better. this was the very first time we'd done anything like it & we know we missed a few options but it's also good to remember the show is about exposing those non craft beer people to it as well as craft beer lovers like us.

With True south we did discuss beer & a portion of the brewing process with them but the aim was to show people that food goes with beer as well as wine.

Cheers & i hope you tune in next week because it's much more beer geeky down at red hill  Oh & remember we are just two guys doing a show with no money so we're doing our best


----------



## tricache (1/5/13)

I haven't seen it yet (waiting for the online version) but I say good work for even trying to do it...I would be sh*ting myself :lol: I look forward to seeing it (and many more)


----------



## 431neb (1/5/13)

Agree Doon and Edak, the things that the fella at Black Heart COULD have said if he was asked the right questions. Sure not everyone want's to know boil additions but "It's Hoppy" might have been a good segueway to explain that there is a myriad of hop varieties and perhaps a comment on the brewers favourites.

The tasting was a uninformative. I have absolutely no experience with beer appraisal apart from my own tastes and likes but even a layman's description would have been more interesting. And the poor bastard at True South. Call him a "Man Child" for a cheap laugh (not) and put him on the back foot straight away. The only actual information came from one of the boys at 2 Brothers when he was discussing grain and malting.

Harsh critic I know but early days for the boys. I hope they find their groove as the concept is great and I think there is an audience for it. 

Perhaps a show with a more technical insight would be better for us. AHB TV? Forum trolls hosing down everyone's opinions might be more entertaining on TV? 

Good on 'em for having a crack. I watched it all despite my criticism. Think of Channel 31 fishing shows and just how appallingly bad they were. Some of them have come a long way since they started.


----------



## 431neb (1/5/13)

Craft Beer Crusader said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Thanks for watching the show. Just wanted to let you know we do get better. this was the very first time we'd done anything like it & we know we missed a few options but it's also good to remember the show is about exposing those non craft beer people to it as well as craft beer lovers like us.
> 
> ...


Well done. Posted prior to seeing. Excellent news , keep plugging away.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (1/5/13)

431neb said:


> Agree Doon and Edak, the things that the fella at Black Heart COULD have said if he was asked the right questions. Sure not everyone want's to know boil additions but "It's Hoppy" might have been a good segueway to explain that there is a myriad of hop varieties and perhaps a comment on the brewers favourites.
> 
> The tasting was a uninformative. I have absolutely no experience with beer appraisal apart from my own tastes and likes but even a layman's description would have been more interesting. And the poor bastard at True South. Call him a "Man Child" for a cheap laugh (not) and put him on the back foot straight away. The only actual information came from one of the boys at 2 Brothers when he was discussing grain and malting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback  

we do get better  i promise


----------



## mwd (1/5/13)

Any way of catching this as a webcast. ? Looked up the Channel 31 website but could not see any webcasts.

Whoops just seen higher up not available until Thursday presumeably it is on the Youtube Channel 31 site.


----------



## Nibbo (2/5/13)

She's up on the channel 31 website to watch. Just spent 20mins at work watching it. I thought it was ok. For the non homebrewer, it would of been an insight as to what the rough processes are involved. Thursday's might become my favourite day with watching the crusaders at work and then the goumet farmer at home.


----------



## tricache (2/5/13)

Nibbo said:


> She's up on the channel 31 website to watch. Just spent 20mins at work watching it. I thought it was ok. For the non homebrewer, it would of been an insight as to what the rough processes are involved. Thursday's might become my favourite day with watching the crusaders at work and then the goumet farmer at home.


Where abouts? It's not on the YouTube page and for the life of me I cannot find it on the page


----------



## Nibbo (2/5/13)

CraftBeerCrusaders

Hope the link works.

Yep She works...


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (2/5/13)

Here's the CH31 link guys

http://www.c31.org.au/schedule/view/episode/86632


----------



## tricache (2/5/13)

Thanks, I found that small vid and thought it was the shortest TV show ever :lol: didn't realise it loaded the longer one afterwards, now I have something to watch while I have lunch


----------



## mwd (2/5/13)

Just watched the webcast and quite enjoyed it. Looking forward to future episodes. Well done guys.

P.S. took me a few minutes finding it in the C31 website.


----------



## tricache (2/5/13)

Great job guys! Really enjoyed it and good to see you visiting some breweries had never heard of!


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (2/5/13)

Thanks for the kind words. the episodes get better & we get better at questioning as we move along. that was the first time either of us had done anything like it so we were nervous 

We visit a few more small & unique breweries in upcoming episodes that you may not have heard of


----------



## punkin (2/5/13)

Top effort guys. I think after watching it that the critisism you've recieved earlier was unwarranted. The show puts craft beer in a good light and i'm sure is going to get even better as you gain experience.
Top effort and well done. I'll be watching the lot.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (2/5/13)

Hop you have all remembered to vote for your beer of choice from each brewery we've gone to in this episode

Link to voting is here http://wp.me/P2E8eR-2A

You can select a beer from each brewery & the winning beer from each entry will have a keg sent to the Local Taphouse in St.Kilda for our final episode where we will have 100 tickets available for the public to come & taste the beer & vote again on the best of the 20 available to sample from the entire series


----------



## bradsbrew (2/5/13)

The guy with the beard reminds me of a thinner, polite and sober version of Chappo.


----------



## bum (2/5/13)

bradsbrew said:


> The guy with the beard reminds me of a thinner, polite and sober version of Chappo.


A unicorn, you mean?


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (2/5/13)

i like to refer to him as "the human headline" or Derryn Hinch..... some have said Dan looks like Kyle Sandilands..


----------



## billygoat (2/5/13)

Just finished watching it, very enjoyable.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/5/13)

bradsbrew said:


> The guy with the beard reminds me of a thinner, polite and sober version of Chappo.


Ahh Chappo Australis ? That rare breed that use to inhabit QLD ?
Nev


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/5/13)

a bit like the Indian Mina? An invasive species?


----------



## carniebrew (2/5/13)

I enjoyed the show, and look forward to the next episode. I'm hoping to hear more about the beers you're drinking though. An example is the "True South" visit you did, we heard more detail about the food than we did the beer. Comments like "This is the Argie" don't mean a lot to anyone who hasn't been to True South (I haven't). What's an "Argie"? Was it an ale, a lager? Belgian? Argentinian maybe? Same for Black Heart's pale ale tasting...no mention of what kind of hops, how the brewery adds them, etc. I'm not looking for great detail or any kind of recipe, but something like "We like to use whole hop flowers late in the boil" wouldn't be out of place.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/5/13)

bradsbrew said:


> The guy with the beard reminds me of a thinner, polite and sober version of Chappo.





bum said:


> A unicorn, you mean?


Q: What's the difference between Chappo and a unicorn?

A: I would like to ride a unicorn.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Q: What's the difference between Chappo and a unicorn?
> 
> A: I would like to ride a unicorn.


But you have ridden Chappo.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (2/5/13)

carniebrew said:


> I enjoyed the show, and look forward to the next episode. I'm hoping to hear more about the beers you're drinking though. An example is the "True South" visit you did, we heard more detail about the food than we did the beer. Comments like "This is the Argie" don't mean a lot to anyone who hasn't been to True South (I haven't). What's an "Argie"? Was it an ale, a lager? Belgian? Argentinian maybe? Same for Black Heart's pale ale tasting...no mention of what kind of hops, how the brewery adds them, etc. I'm not looking for great detail or any kind of recipe, but something like "We like to use whole hop flowers late in the boil" wouldn't be out of place.


Hi Beer God, we agree about giving more info on the beers & we learnt from episode 1 after we saw rough edits from when it was filmed last year. Newer episodes yet to air are much better at covering flavours & aromas etc.. with True south they wanted us to focus on the food & show it can match beer. If you've not been there you should give the food/beer pairing there a go. Great food & great beer  well worth a trip down there


----------



## carniebrew (2/5/13)

Cheers for that. By the way, as much as I like what you're calling me..."Beer God" is actually a categorisation the AHB site gives me based on the number of posts i've made. My actual posting name is just a bit above that..."CarnieBrew".


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (2/5/13)

seems i miss-read that name in my last post. should have been addressed to Carniebrew whoops.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/5/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> But you have ridden Chappo.


Witty, well thought out comeback.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/5/13)

Craft Beer Crusader said:


> Hi Beer God, we agree about giving more info on the beers & we learnt from episode 1 after we saw rough edits from when it was filmed last year. Newer episodes yet to air are much better at covering flavours & aromas etc.. with True south they wanted us to focus on the food & show it can match beer. If you've not been there you should give the food/beer pairing there a go. Great food & great beer  well worth a trip down there


FYI, Beer God left here around 3 years ago.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> FYI, Beer God left here around 3 years ago.


Had a good laugh. This happened before my time, but when I first joined AHB, the whole Chinese Hop Bulk Buy thing was still mentioned fairly regularly and those mentions alone gave me the full understanding of the saga.

That thread was just damn funny.


----------



## citizensnips (2/5/13)

Great work guys. I'm in Hampton so it was like seeing a tour of my own backyard. Nice to see 2 brothers in there as well, did that tour with my old man, had a great night there with the beers and pizzas, top notch. That backyard brewery in Brighton was incredible, didn't think something like that could even exist. Anyway good to see you guys having a crack, we need as much coverage on craft beer as possible!
keep at it


----------



## DU99 (2/5/13)

you will always get the critics on how tv program's should be.for your first go i thought it was good,and will be watching the next episode..

for those who don't know much about blackheart brewery here is the link


----------



## DU99 (3/5/13)

http://www.c31.org.au/schedule/view/episode/86632

ONLINE


----------



## kahn (3/5/13)

I thought the show was good for a first episode. Think the 2 hosts were more relaxed as the moved on to next brewery (maybe due to beer they had consumed). Also interesting to see the tour of Two Brothers and the brewing process semi explained. 

I actually liked the True South segment too - something more than just beer was discussed (ie matching foods and beers). Will be watching again.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/5/13)

Enjoyed it - I agree with most it could have been a bit more informative about craft beer rather than comments like "mmm nice and hoppy"

IMHO It would be a great medium to 'educate' people about how to taste and evaluate, describe a beer etc.

Cant say I thought the mime/charade at the brewery tour to be all that funny



Craft Beer Crusader said:


> Oh & remember we are just two guys doing a show with no money so we're doing our best


True - but you dont need money to be funny.

Overall - good effort. I am looking forward to next week


----------



## bradsbrew (3/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> FYI, Beer God left here around 3 years ago.


Still the funniest thread in my AHB history.

Will be watching the full episode tonight, before the Rabbitohs smash the bronc broncs, the five or so minutes i have watched looked ok.


----------



## Dars183 (3/5/13)

As a film producer, all I can say is well done and keep going   

*whispers to CBC* _Start making some appointments with commissioning editors, I think you are on a winning formula :super: _


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (3/5/13)

Dars183 said:


> As a film producer, all I can say is well done and keep going
> 
> *whispers to CBC* _Start making some appointments with commissioning editors, I think you are on a winning formula :super: _


Hi Dars183 thanks for your kind words  we have some big plans in the pipeline already to do a second series & a few other interesting little projects.

Watch this space because we will be sure to post the new happenings here for all to see


----------



## slash22000 (3/5/13)

Let us know if you need a substitute and/or extra host some time. h34r:


----------



## Wolfman (3/5/13)

Any of you tech heads know how to watch this on iPad?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/5/13)

Homebrew Crusaders? I'd watch that. There are some epic setups/characters around


----------



## Wolfman (3/5/13)

When I click on the video at channel 31 web page it ask me what I would like to open it with. Then just plays the ad for the show?


----------



## bum (3/5/13)

Wolfman said:


> Any of you tech heads know how to watch this on iPad?


Have a search for iOS browsers that will play flash (search terms "ipad browser flash" should get you there). I know there's a few floating around but can't recommend any from experience so won't.


----------



## Tilt (3/5/13)

Nice one fellas. Always good to get the word out and spread the knowledge about committed and passionate people making beer they're proud of. I'll be watching for the next episodes.
If anyone's keen to see a similar take from the other side of the ditch check out http://nzcraftbeer.tv/


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (3/5/13)

Wolfman said:


> When I click on the video at channel 31 web page it ask me what I would like to open it with. Then just plays the ad for the show?


the episode begins after the ad finishes. weird i know but that's how they roll at Ch31...


----------



## Wolfman (4/5/13)

bum said:


> Have a search for iOS browsers that will play flash (search terms "ipad browser flash" should get you there). I know there's a few floating around but can't recommend any from experience so won't.


Cheers Bum.



Craft Beer Crusader said:


> the episode begins after the ad finishes. weird i know but that's how they roll at Ch31...


Cheers mate. Seems as though it's not all that easy on the Ipad. Just a newbie to the Ipad!

Whatched it on the computer at work. Nice work boys. Looking to the next episodes.


----------



## Phoney (4/5/13)

Craft Beer Crusader said:


> Hi Dars183 thanks for your kind words  we have some big plans in the pipeline already to do a second series & a few other interesting little projects.
> 
> Watch this space because we will be sure to post the new happenings here for all to see





Liam_snorkel said:


> Homebrew Crusaders? I'd watch that. There are some epic setups/characters around



Not a bad idea, how about visiting a homebrewer every once in a while? I'm sure there'd be plenty of folks on here who would be willing to show off their bling & brew caves on TV.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/5/13)

*AHB Cribs.*

http://www.firecold.com/videos/redman-the-best-cribs-episode-ever


----------



## manticle (4/5/13)

Watching it now.

Some stunted banter between the hosts which is to be expected and bearded cardigan wearing makes me think of CAMRA but all in all - pretty decent.

Enough info for those not familiar with how beer is made without getting nerdy technical. I'm sure Brian was OK with the man child reference (although being called twelve by CAMRA nerds might be a blow to the pride in someone with no sense of humour). Good intro - look forward to more.

Thought the blackhearts interview was fine considering the time and love the brewery setup.

Better than the goldfish show (seems to be all I ever get watching Ch 31). Must have been fun to make too.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (6/5/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> Not a bad idea, how about visiting a homebrewer every once in a while? I'm sure there'd be plenty of folks on here who would be willing to show off their bling & brew caves on TV.


We are looking to include home brewers in the next series which is currently in planning. hoping to get some financial backing so we can spend more time on the series & be more professional. Glad you are enjoying be sure to tune in tomorrow night we hit up Red Hill Brewery, Hickinbotham Brewery & Mornington Peninsula Brewery


----------



## tiprya (6/5/13)

I thought it was a good first effort. Would love to hear more about how they got into brewing/ set up the brewery. Also, as others have noted, a bit more background on the beers and what they are aiming for with their recipes would be great too.

Will look forward to the next episode.


----------



## DU99 (7/5/13)

interesting show.red hill,hix,mpb


----------



## Muscovy_333 (7/5/13)

Not sure about the blind tasting!
Dented the cred a bit fellas!
Always great to see some Beerpublicity though...


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (7/5/13)

Muscovy said:


> Not sure about the blind tasting!
> Dented the cred a bit fellas!
> Always great to see some Beerpublicity though...


Yeah dragged a bit i know. Had to use the footage we had. The whole no budget thing. once filming is done we have to use it & that was the best cut up i could do for it. Can assure you there are no more blind taste testings in future episodes.

But there are a lot more lame dad jokes.....


----------



## Muscovy_333 (7/5/13)

Craft Beer Crusader said:


> Yeah dragged a bit i know. Had to use the footage we had. The whole no budget thing. once filming is done we have to use it & that was the best cut up i could do for it. Can assure you there are no more blind taste testings in future episodes.
> 
> But there are a lot more lame dad jokes.....


Excellent, look forward to it!
...Did you drive past any black and white cows, 'Boy it must be cold out there, those cows are Friesian!'


----------



## beerbog (7/5/13)

Nice work guys, just watched the first episode off the website. There's nothing better than natural tv, no trying to be something you're not, good stuff. :super:


----------



## bullsneck (7/5/13)

Muscovy said:


> Excellent, look forward to it!
> ...Did you drive past any black and white cows, 'Boy it must be cold out there, those cows are Friesian!'


It's ok. They have a jersey on.


----------



## punkin (8/5/13)

My missus saw two cows standing next to each other one day and swore black and blue it was a bison.

I had to turn round for that one. I still get good mileage out of it ten years later.


Mate of mine reckoned he saw a penguin on the banks of the Peel river too. Turned out that was a cormorant


----------



## WarmBeer (8/5/13)

Muscovy said:


> Excellent, look forward to it!
> ...Did you drive past any black and white cows, 'Boy it must be cold out there, those cows are Friesian!'





bullsneck said:


> It's ok. They have a jersey on.


I think you've both milked this for all it's worth now.


----------



## mwd (8/5/13)

Just waiting on the webcast for episode 2 to be put up and then might understand what you all are going on about. :unsure:


----------



## citizensnips (8/5/13)

same here -_-


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (8/5/13)

I'm not sure of the cow reference either..... straight over my head.....


----------



## Logman (8/5/13)

Nice work guys, we could use one or two of those establishments on the Gold Coast


----------



## Muscovy_333 (8/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I think you've both milked this for all it's worth now.





bullsneck said:


> It's ok. They have a jersey on.


I don't udderstand...I must have had one too many hefe..weisens


----------



## WarmBeer (9/5/13)

Craft Beer Crusader said:


> I'm not sure of the cow reference either..... straight over my head.....


Yeah, just some udder nonsense.

Let's moo-ve along, people.


----------



## Edak (9/5/13)

Don't have a cow man. 
(couldn't help myself)


----------



## bum (9/5/13)

Whey to go! I couldn't take the mickey out of that. However, I'm not beefing on that brand of pun but let's try to steer this thread back on topic.


----------



## mwd (9/5/13)

Episode 2 up on Channel 31 website Catchup TV.


----------



## bum (9/5/13)

Bullshit.


----------



## mwd (9/5/13)

Go to programme guide Tuesday find Craft Beer Crusaders click on Catchup TV episode 1 and 2 appear no BS.

I am watching right now.

Getting better each week bar from the blindfold tasting.

Non Victorians cannot really vote for their favourite brew because most are not widely available outside the area.


----------



## DU99 (9/5/13)

http://www.c31.org.au/schedule/view/episode/87226


----------



## WarmBeer (9/5/13)

bum said:


> Bullshit.


You deserve a pat on the head for that.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (9/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Go to programme guide Tuesday find Craft Beer Crusaders click on Catchup TV episode 1 and 2 appear no BS.
> 
> I am watching right now.
> 
> ...


You can still vote for the beer you think you would enjoy the most  not neccesarily your favourite beer

voting will have a say on what beers are at the final episode at the Local Taphouse in ST.Kilda in our final episode.

FYIW blind taste testing was a good idea at first but yeah it kinda dragged a bit. apologies for that.


----------



## doon (9/5/13)

Anyway to look at ep 2 on a android phone


----------



## doon (9/5/13)

Just worked it out


----------



## billygoat (9/5/13)

Another good episode, makes me want to head over to the peninsula and visit Red Hill.


----------



## tricache (9/5/13)

Great job guys, enjoyed it yet again.

I didn't actually mind the tasting bit, had a good laugh when someone got it wrong too :lol:

That pizza looked awesome too :icon_drool2:


----------



## Edak (9/5/13)

It's hilarious that you guys went to MPB and ordered that particular pizza and beer, it's my favourite combo!


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (10/5/13)

Edak said:


> It's hilarious that you guys went to MPB and ordered that particular pizza and beer, it's my favourite combo!


The white IPA is a pretty amazing beer  & that pizza is amazing as well. glad to share your great taste in beer & food


----------



## punkin (12/5/13)

Just watched this online CBC and another good effort.

At the risk of joining the brigade of knockers i have to say i was glad i could fast forward it through a couple bits there and it's the two men i glass thing.

Sorry, but that makes me feel like throwing up seeing two guys sipping from the one glass, specially 4 times in a row. It's one tiny step removed from tongue kissing your mate.

Other than that i love having a beer show to watch. I love beer.


----------



## citizensnips (12/5/13)

and I thought I was homophobic h34r:


----------



## punkin (12/5/13)

eddy22 said:


> and I thought I was homophobic h34r:



I didn't insinuate the guys were gay, just that their hygiene habits had me twisting. Dunno why people turn everything to sex.


----------



## manticle (12/5/13)

I think the comment about tongue kissing might have influenced it somewhat.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/5/13)

punkin said:


> I didn't insinuate the guys were gay, just that their hygiene habits had me twisting. Dunno why people turn everything to sex.


Germaphobia rears it's ugly head...


----------



## bum (12/5/13)

manticle said:


> I think the comment about tongue kissing might have influenced it somewhat.


Nope. It's just your dirty mind at work.

And at home.

Pretty much everywhere, really.


----------



## manticle (12/5/13)

I don't have a dirty mind at work. It's unsafe apparently and an OHS issue. I save it for when I am on my own time.


----------



## Nibbo (16/5/13)

Waiting for todays installment on the channel 31 website. 

Might have to do some work instead. Crap!!

Where are you episode???


----------



## mwd (16/5/13)

Still not up on the website I was looking forward to this .


----------



## tricache (17/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Still not up on the website I was looking forward to this .


Same here...Fridays are dead at my work too


----------



## Kleiny (17/5/13)

Caught an episode the other night.

Thought it was too much "mmmmmmmmm thats a good beer" and not enough info on the beer being tasted or the brewery itself, what they are achieving and how. Seems a bit from the bar tender not the brewer or owner perspective.

The look of the show and how it was shot and put together was one of the better aspects and has alot of others on CH31 covered.

Keep up the good work boys
Kleiny


----------



## billygoat (17/5/13)

Its up now.


----------



## kahn (22/5/13)

Last nights episode was super. Seems to be getting better with each show. Really liked the Bridge Road segment and the info provided on beer conditioning. Also nice to see more detailed tasting opinions given in the voice over. Reading this forum I think its clear the presenters are open for constructive feedback.

Heading up that way in a couple of weeks, so the itinerary has changed to ensure I pop in and visit Black Dog Brewery. Think also showing the food the brewery's serve up is a great idea. Lunch at Bridge Road looks like a must do too while I'm up that way.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (22/5/13)

Glad to see you guys are enjoying the series!


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (23/5/13)

Hey guys, don't forget to go to our website & vote for your favourite year round beers from Bridge Road Brewery & Black Dog Brewery!! Winning beer goes to the local taphouse St.Kilda for tastings during the final episode!

www.craftbeercrusaders.com.au


----------



## kahn (23/5/13)

So who's getting an invite to this "tastings" for the final episode?


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (23/5/13)

kahn said:


> So who's getting an invite to this "tastings" for the final episode?


tickets will be available in the coming weeks at a cost of $40 . i will post the link when they become available. they are limited to 100 tickets for the event


----------



## mwd (23/5/13)

Great series getting better each week. Beer and Pizza a magical combination. Good to see the food side also included would like to see more of the food matching with beer styles in the future.


----------



## DU99 (23/5/13)

CBC UPDATE: Still taking entries for ROSE DINER BEER/FOOD DEGUSTATION!! ENTRIES CLOSE FRIDAY MIDNIGHT

CBC EVENT : Win A Place At The Rose Diner (South Melbourne) Beer Degustation (Film Date 27th May - Winner Must Be Available For Filming).

Comment Below In 21 Words Or Less Why We Should Choose You To Join Us For The Beer/Food Pairing Event. Entries Close May 24th At MIDNIGHT!!!!!!! Judges Decision Final


sounds interesting


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (23/5/13)

DU99 said:


> CBC UPDATE: Still taking entries for ROSE DINER BEER/FOOD DEGUSTATION!! ENTRIES CLOSE FRIDAY MIDNIGHT
> 
> CBC EVENT : Win A Place At The Rose Diner (South Melbourne) Beer Degustation (Film Date 27th May - Winner Must Be Available For Filming).
> 
> ...


Yeah it is. Dan & Myself have selected 5 beers each which we believe pair well with the menu being presented. idea is for the guests to choose which beer goes best with which meal to see who has the best beer/food pairing abilities out of the two of us. Guests will not know which beer was selected by which host & will vote throughout each course for the beer they like best.

Best facebook entry as decided by us wins. No family or friends are allowed to win the prize in order to keep it transparent


----------



## punkin (24/5/13)

Is this weeks episode still not up on the site, or am i bad at finding it?


----------



## DU99 (24/5/13)

http://www.c31.org.au/program/view/program/craft-beer-crusaders


----------



## punkin (24/5/13)

DU99 said:


> http://www.c31.org.au/program/view/program/craft-beer-crusaders



I found that, but where is the link to the video?


----------



## mwd (24/5/13)

Yep it is there try refreshing the page in your browser and look for 21st May in Catchup TV.


----------



## punkin (24/5/13)

Found it, thanks.


----------



## herbo (24/5/13)

Can anyone get their catch up to work from an iPad? All I get when I go to the catch up bit for may 21 is the promo for the series??


----------



## billygoat (24/5/13)

Herbo,
Can't get it to work on my Ipad, have to use the laptop.


----------



## herbo (24/5/13)

Ah, thanks BG. Will have to turn on the old dinosaur laptop then. Bugger, it takes 5 mins just to turn on!


----------



## billygoat (24/5/13)

herbo said:


> Ah, thanks BG. Bugger, it takes 5 mins just to turn on!


I can relate to that.


----------



## Truman42 (29/5/13)

I managed to download the episodes and play them on my Ipad. If your interested here is how its done.

1. go to http://www.ant.com/video-downloader and download the video downloader and install it. it will place a small video downloader toolbar in your browser.

2. Navigate to the C31 wesbite where the catch up episodes are and start playing one of them. Once the advert is finished and the show starts playing click on download in the toolbar. It will download the show and if you click on download manager you can see the file location on your PC. (it may download the advert too so just delete the smallest file)

3. Then just use whatever file conversion program you may use to convert it for your Ipad. I use handbrake. 

So you cant stream it to your Ipad but you can certainly download it, convert it and store it on your Ipad to watch later.

NB: There is a web browser (among others) on the App store that you can watch streaming flash video on an Ipad with. Its called photon browser but its about $6.00, Give that a try if you just want to stream it instead, but I cant vouch if it will work or not.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (30/5/13)

Who saw this weeks episode & if you did, what did you think of it?

Always looking for feedback


----------



## mwd (30/5/13)

Just seen it is up on the 31 website now. Haven't got round to watching it yet.


----------



## tricache (30/5/13)

Just watching it now online...great to see it moving forward in leaps and bounds!

Good to see more talk about ingredients and more talk about each beers kind of thing.

I love the fact that the jokes are getting worse, which makes them better! :lol:


----------



## herbo (30/5/13)

Hey Craft Beer Crusader, have you guys considered placing your full episodes onto You Tube? Makes them easier to view on tablet computers and the like, plus gives you a wider audience. Just an idea.


----------



## slash22000 (30/5/13)

It would be pretty great if you could upload higher quality video as well, I mean it's not an action movie sure, but the quality of the video on the website is pretty shocking.


----------



## DU99 (30/5/13)

found a very informative as normal.have to go to sweet water sounds like a good place to visit


----------



## doon (30/5/13)

Good to see bright brewery has grown so much. Havent been there for years its way bigger then when I was last there


----------



## hbnath (30/5/13)

I second the Youtube idea as the video quality is pretty poor. I had trouble viewing the previous episode too...it froze twice about two-thirds through the episode.


----------



## bum (30/5/13)

Uploading a shitty res video to youtube will still be shitty res.

I suspect the matter would probably be out of their hands anyway.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (30/5/13)

Hey guys whilst we understand the quality of the uploads is not great, unfortunately at the moment it is outside our control. Our airing contract states that until the full series has aired we cannot upload higher quality versions to any online format or in fact any other format.

Once the series has finished airing we will be working on other options with much higher resolution.


----------



## slash22000 (30/5/13)

No worries mate. Not a huge drama, I'm just worried for the ladies who might want a closer look at your handsome mugs? :lol:


----------



## DU99 (4/6/13)

mirboo nth this week and bullant and mildura


----------



## DU99 (10/6/13)

for those who have nothing to do..July 16th

*Craft Beer Crusaders Final Episode*

http://www.trybooking.com/Booking/BookingEventSummary.aspx?eid=52771&bof=1


----------



## mwd (14/6/13)

11th June episode not showing up on Channel 31 website unless I am doing something wrong.


----------



## DU99 (14/6/13)

i just clicked on the logo..works ok


----------



## Nibbo (14/6/13)

They only just put this weeks episode up...


----------



## mwd (14/6/13)

Ahh O.K. thanks there now, usually up on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (14/6/13)

Hey guys they had some technical difficulties, hence the slight delay in uploading. Apologies for the slow uptake.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (14/6/13)

For those of you interested (And In Town) we are filming the final episode of the show at The Local Taphouse in ST.Kilda on July 16th (Tuesday Night) Doors open at 6:30PM & Beer samples start getting served at 7PM. There will be 20 samples to tase (based on winning bees voted on through the series) along with finger food & a musical comedic duo performing . Cost of entry is $55 & tickets are very limited. the link to purchase a ticket if you're interested is here



http://www.trybooking.com/Booking/BookingEventSummary.aspx?eid=52771&bof=1


----------



## punkin (14/6/13)

Really enjoying the show mate. Great job


----------



## mwd (14/6/13)

Good episode like to see the food pairing with beers. Surprised how big the vessels were at Temple Brewing looks like a big pity they folded seems like they had some good product.


----------



## carniebrew (14/6/13)

I saw the bit inserted into the latest ep, saying we'd 'lost' Temple Brewing. Last I heard Ron & Renata were hoping to solve their partnership dispute and get Temple back open and brewing. Anyone know for sure where Temple is at currently?


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (15/6/13)

carniebrew said:


> I saw the bit inserted into the latest ep, saying we'd 'lost' Temple Brewing. Last I heard Ron & Renata were hoping to solve their partnership dispute and get Temple back open and brewing. Anyone know for sure where Temple is at currently?


We are waiting on some news from them next week. they have been keeping us informed of progress but at this point in time from a legality point of view they are closed & no longer in operation. Will be sure to update everyone when we have more news on temple & the situation with liquidators.


----------



## DU99 (15/6/13)

Thanks Guys for the reply :icon_cheers:


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (20/6/13)

Hey guys if you want to vote for beers from this weeks show here is the link. wp.me/P2E8eR-4z

no Moondog beers on there because they only have 1 year round beer


----------



## DU99 (20/6/13)

VOTED...


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (21/6/13)

Hey guys if you didn't catch this weeks episode it is now uploaded on the Channel 31 website!


----------



## mwarshall (21/6/13)

Hi All,

I've stumbled on this thread after unsuccessfully trying to find all the episodes of craft beer crusaders. I have been missing out watching it (even though I'm in Melbourne) as can't get free to air at my place and foxtel (which we have) don't seem to carry channel 31.

Their website only has the last 2 episodes on it (http://c31.org.au/program/view/program/craft-beer-crusaders).

Has anyone taped (yep showing my age) or recorded it and might want to make it available for me to watch? Seems to be so small I can't find anything on youtube or any torrent sites.

Can anyone help me out? I'm super keen to watch it from Episode 1 and not just the last 2 . Thanks heaps in advance!


----------



## doon (21/6/13)

Think it will be on youtube once the whole season has aired


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (21/6/13)

Marc_brew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've stumbled on this thread after unsuccessfully trying to find all the episodes of craft beer crusaders. I have been missing out watching it (even though I'm in Melbourne) as can't get free to air at my place and foxtel (which we have) don't seem to carry channel 31.
> 
> ...



Hey guys once the series has aired there will be an option set up to purchase a downloadable version from us  

Obviously the cost will be kept low but is needed to cover costs of the production we have incurred. Will let you know when it becomes available.

For now unfortunately it can only be viewed on channel 31 or on the channel 31 website (last 2 episodes)


----------



## Brew Matt (21/6/13)

Craft Beer Crusader said:


> Hey guys once the series has aired there will be an option set up to purchase a downloadable version from us
> 
> Obviously the cost will be kept low but is needed to cover costs of the production we have incurred. Will let you know when it becomes available.
> 
> For now unfortunately it can only be viewed on channel 31 or on the channel 31 website (last 2 episodes)


Understand that TV shows cannot be given away, but have always found the online viewing option (even of the big stations like Channel 10 etc) to at best be mediocre, when it comes to viewing quality (especially noticeable when connected to a large TV screen).

Good luck with making some money from the series after it has finished airing. I for one would be interested in purchasing a DVD set if it became available,

When the Beer Frontier tv show was airing a few years ago, we did not get this on TV in rural NSW at all, but enjoyed following it on You tube each week, where it was made available in high def. Gage (presenter) probably wasn't aware, but he became a bit of a local celebrity as a result of this.

In regional NSW we now have 3 stations dedicated to non stop infomercial's. When they run out of infomercials they air TV shows on art & craft, as well as coffee. It would be nice if these stations could be used for something more substantial, with shows such as Craft Beer Crusaders being aired here as well for those that don't live in a capital city. It would have to increase the exposure of the show.

(no offence to Art & Craft people btw).


----------



## mwarshall (21/6/13)

Thanks all for the replies. Completely agree that digital downloadable good quality is better than an App, even if both cost. I was just hoping to catch up now so I could keep up with watching them on the Ch31 site!


----------



## mwd (5/7/13)

July 2nd episode still not up on 31 website.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (6/7/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> July 2nd episode still not up on 31 website.



Seems C31 have been having some trouble. keep an eye out hopefully it is up by monday. Apologies.

On another note those of you in Adelaide are likely to have the first series screen on C44 over there. We are in the process of finalising paperwork & it will air in Spetember


----------



## jaymzica (6/7/13)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH craftbeer crusaders is on!!!


----------



## mwd (9/7/13)

Worth the wait great episode one of the best yet. Tough job but somebody's got to do it.


----------



## DU99 (9/7/13)

looking forward to tonight's show


----------



## mwd (25/7/13)

Just watched the series 1 finale online. Think the boys did a very good job and hope they can find enough new breweries to make a second series.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (25/7/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Just watched the series 1 finale online. Think the boys did a very good job and hope they can find enough new breweries to make a second series.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (25/7/13)

Thanks for the feedback regarding our last episode of this series . Finding breweries won't be an issue as we're looking interstate this time. Just have to work out a way of funding it


----------



## toolio666 (11/9/13)

So it looks like they are getting ready for the new series and need homebrewers...

It would be great to get some forum members on I reckon. No affiliation.

http://craftbeercrusaders.com/craft-beer-crusaders-search-for-homebrew-heaven-series-2/


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (11/9/13)

Hey Guys Toolio666 is right  this series we are going to meet with a home brewer from each of the states we visit with the winner getting a chance to show the beer they brew off to our viewers. we are filming along the east coast this series from QLD down to TAs & will be selecting a home brewer from each state to speak to. Info for the competition is here if you're interested.

http://craftbeercrusaders.com/craft-beer-crusaders-search-for-homebrew-heaven-series-2/


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (12/9/13)

Hey guys! Homebrew Kit (4 Hearts Brewing American IPA Recipe) or just the American IPA Recipe are now up on our online store!!! 

Please note first 6 orders will be collated & sent out within a 2-3 week period. From there our supplier can have all orders delivered within 7-10 days of order.

Note: More recipes will be added to the collection as they come to hand. So be sure to keep an eye out!

http://goo.gl/qq36sv


----------



## mmmyummybeer (12/9/13)

Any chance now that season one is complete, of buying the series on DVD as complete set.


----------



## Craft Beer Crusader (6/2/14)

Hey guys

Not sure if you are aware but we have begun work on series 2 which takes in the entire east coast of australia. Far north Queensland all the way down to the base of Tasmania 

We've worked up episode schedules, budgets & timings and are now in the process of trying to raise funds to cover the cost of filming, editing, flights, accommodations etc....

We have started a kickstarter campaign for the series and would greatly appreciate any support we can get.

Ive attached the link for all to see 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/422591829/craft-beer-crusaders-series-2-search-for-the-holy

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/422591829/craft-beer-crusaders-series-2-search-for-the-holy/widget/video.html" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"> </iframe>


----------



## Snow (27/2/14)

Craft Beer Crusader said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Not sure if you are aware but we have begun work on series 2 which takes in the entire east coast of australia. Far north Queensland all the way down to the base of Tasmania
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this! Just bought the DVD of Series 1 and pledged for series 2. Good luck with it guys. Fight the good fight!

Cheers - Snow.


----------

